# Ebay



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Searching aimlessly through Ebay this morning and found it interesting that a 2004 MPA sticker was there. I know almost everything somehow shows up on Ebay, but on this one instance there were 19 bids, with the highest bidder so far at *$81.00*. Are you kidding me? Seems a bit steep to me. Just my :2c:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

detail hound must be a money hound :roll:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3901424930


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

> On Mar-04-04 at 13:37:01 PST, seller added the following information:
> 
> [email protected] provided this information: The Mass Police Association does not allow the MPA sticker to be displayed by any person other then a Police Officer and the sticker is a registered trade mark. Massachusetts Law forbids this and is a violation and fine to go with it.


HA!


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Gil said:


> detail hound must be a money hound :roll:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3901424930


Yeah don't buy patches off Ebay from him either. He sold me 4 patches that were listed as new but showed up used :twisted: Then he charged me 3.25 to ship them from Millis MA to Taunton MA. STAY AWAY FROM HIM. :2c:


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

I reported him to Ebay customer service anyway, along with a link to MGL 266 69.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yeah, I even found a SPAM decal

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50447&item=2464384471


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

H50 said:


> Yeah, I even found a SPAM decal
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50447&item=2464384471


oh boy.... :roll:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Honestly though, who cares. I don't let my guard down when i see a decal and unless they can come up with who gave them the decal they get gigged and gigged hard. 

P.S. How many people on this board bidded on this decal!! :roll: :A!:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

H50 said:


> P.S. How many people on this board bidded on this decal!! :roll: :A!:


When I can get one from my union rep for 80 bucks less.... no thanks now make that 90 bucks less......


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

I also saw a 4 set of Mass State Police Decals selling on Ebay. LAst time I saw the price was up to about $30.00.


----------



## Brian823 (Nov 21, 2003)

I wonder if E-Bay would remove these items - since authorized people can get them through proper channels - the only purpose to sell them on e-bay would be to supply them to an unauthorized person. Maybe e-bay would invalidate the auctions?

I've confiscated numerous stickers from people...."It was on the car when I bought it" or "My friend is an officer but I don't wanna give you his name." (guy had sticker and radar detector -thought it was a little odd..)


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Its not like stickers have ever stopped me from issuing a V anyway......I would like to catch the little bastard with the "pissing on SPAM" sticker though...whoever has that on his ride must expect a little "extra attention"!


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Killjoy,

Do you think its possible that the "SPAM" in the sticker is referring to mass internet mail (maybe even that delicious canned meat) and not you union?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Not sure....maybe the people who made the sticker are of the same intelligence as the idiots that make the sticker "bad cop, no donut", or other such stickers likely to attract the whimsical sense of humor of most law enforcement officers.....


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I love that "bad cop no donut" sticker because it's always affixed to shit box with at least three violations that jump right out at ya.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Killjoy275 said:


> Its not like stickers have ever stopped me from issuing a V anyway......I would like to catch the little bastard with the "pissing on SPAM" sticker though...whoever has that on his ride must expect a little "extra attention"!


I'm sure the "little bastard" doesn't even know what SPAM means other than the two previously mentioned.

And.....my originally post was not of concern that the sticker was for sale....it was that someone is willing to pay *now $86.00 !!!*


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I noticed the high bidder for the MPA Decal is a member of this Board......KCarpy911!!! :roll:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> I noticed the high bidder for the MPA Decal is a member of this Board......KCarpy911!!!


Dicky, you detective you!!!!!! :L: :L: :L:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

KCARPY911
Joined: 18 Nov 2002 
Last Visit: 04 Mar 2004 18:25 
Total Online Duration: 4 Days, 19:39:48 
Last Online Duration: 00:07:24 
Number of visits: 33 
Number of page hits: 185 
Total posts: 15
[0.08% of total / 0.03 posts per day] 
Find all posts by KCARPY911 
Location: Massachusetts 
Website: 
Occupation: N/A :?: 
Interests: N/A :?: 
Points: 26

KCARPY911 what gives???? Please tell me you are not going to actually pay 86 bucks for a sticker that maybe you shouldn't have anyway :roll:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Current bid: US $91.00 

Time left: 3 hours 57 mins

Unfuc&amp;*ng believable :!:


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Killjoy275 said:


> Its not like stickers have ever stopped me from issuing a V anyway......I would like to catch the little bastard with the "pissing on SPAM" sticker though...whoever has that on his ride must expect a little "extra attention"!


I think that particular sticker refers to unwanted e-mail. I doubt a guy from Canada has a beef with the Mass State Police Union. :roll:


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

Wow, 91 dollars for an MPA sticker. Anyone willing to make me an offer for my sticker? 8)


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Jsg,

This one is not about the internet.....These are some stickers

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3901968882

Looks like someone is going to decorate their car with MSP Stickers.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

The MPA needs to start keeping track of those stickers if they ever want them to really mean anything. I see those stickers on cars at the junk yard and used car lots :wm: . The numbers on those sticker should be some type of tracking number, so if the sticker is misused that member can be booted out of the MPA. :spank:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

You could buy one of the Trooper badge decals at Andrea's Police Supply for $2.00 not too long ago. 2020, I agree w/you. That was my first thought, what would a Canuck have against the SPAM? :roll:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

jsg2020: unless the quy was from Quebec and attempted to traverse the I91 corridor! 8)


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

I wonder if i could get 50 bucks for my leftover 2003 stickers????

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I have an old car...still using my original, un-numbered SPAM sticker from the consolidation!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Dave! Old car? Let me guess.....'76 Volare 4 door SLANT SIX!!!!! J/K :wink:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I emailed the guy, and told him about C266 S69, and here's what I got as a response:

"[My real name], as you can see you must represent that you are a member!!! Collecting such an item is not illegal. I believe enough people don't sell/trade these. It sounds as though you may collect some law enforcement items or you wouldn't be concerned. I would imagine you may not like not being able to obtain items you collect!

Thanks for your concern.
Detail-Hound"


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

JoninNH said:


> I emailed the guy, and told him about C266 S69, and here's what I got as a response:
> 
> "[My real name], as you can see you must represent that you are a member!!! Collecting such an item is not illegal. I believe enough people don't sell/trade these. It sounds as though you may collect some law enforcement items or you wouldn't be concerned. I would imagine you may not like not being able to obtain items you collect!
> 
> ...


Translation:

"I am a Scum Bag, but please don't tell anyone!"

Thanks,

Dirt Ball


----------



## Elusk4 (Dec 10, 2003)

Well he is smart, he didn't show the number at the bottom of the sticker. That way he could be traced. Every sticker has a number that is recordered when they assign it to you. I know my dept writes your name next to the corrosponding number when they give them out. If we could find that number then we could write the person who bought it a $91 cite. I know its a long shot. Just make sure you are asking for back up id when you see the stickers out there.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Always ask for the ID, tins and stickers are too easy to obtain.


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

Having a MPA sticker on your car doesn't prevent you from getting pulled over. Obviously the moron who bought it for $91.00 thinks so...... :roll:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Same type of moron who drives around NH with the NH Chiefs of Police Association bumpersticker and expects a break.

"Officer, did you see my bumper?"
"I did."
"Theres a Chiefs of Police sticker on it."
"So there is," silence from the left seat. "Are you telling me you're a police chief?"
"Well, no but... uh, I, uh"
"Then hand me your license and registration."


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

More trooper supplies.....become part of a sert team.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3904550413

How much you guys think it will sell for??????

So far it is over $100


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I don't think that is a legit MSP badge.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

H50 said:


> I don't think that is a legit MSP badge.


You're just mildly jealous because you don't have your own NEMLEC outfit yet Yimmy!
:lol:


----------



## KCARPY911 (Nov 18, 2002)

Just an FYI

That was NOT me bidding on the sticker.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I have a box full of MSP breeches. I wonder what I could get for em. Some still have tags on them. :lol:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Harley387 said:


> I have a box full of MSP breeches. I wonder what I could get for em. Some still have tags on them. :lol:


I would have to ask w...., no wait scratch that I don't want to know :?


----------



## davemcs (May 2, 2002)

I informed the MBTA Police a few years back that a T PD license plate was up for auction and even informed eBay that they were selling plates that belong to an active Police Department. They were not concerned and did not void the auction..and I never heard from the T PD for any more information. 

It's quite amazing what's sold on eBay...if you want it..it's out there!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

that State Police "badge" sold for $255.00 on e bay :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

> Every sticker has a number that is recordered when they assign it to you. I know my dept writes your name next to the corrosponding number when they give them out.


Ditto, all depts are supposed to. It stinks that they are common but for the most part seem to usually be legit and are officers or family members.


----------

